# Infidelity x 5, Long post



## Movinonforgood (Jul 23, 2011)

So I'll start off by saying I'm not the best writter but I think I'm just looking for some feed back form people. My husband and I have know each other since middle school but have married for about 5 years. Always knew we where going to end up together and so did our friends. He never finished high school cause he married and had a kid with another girl when he was 18. They later divorced and then he found me on social site and we've been together ever since. We where both about 20 when we got together. Almost every year of our relationship he has cheated in some way. Our second year together he was still talking with his ex and sending nudey photos back and forth. I put a stop to it immediately and expressed my feeling on that situations and he stopped for a few months. Then it was another girl form high school he started to talk to and they where hanging out once and awhile. He would tell me she was a lesbian but she was actually bi and interested in him. As far as I know they didn't do anything cause I had no proof but had proof of them sexting together. I then put a stop to that. About a year later he started to exchange photos again with his ex and soon after that when I had gotten pregnant he had gotten into an 9 month affair with a girl he had met at his job. I didn't find out about that until a few months after our child was born and we where living with his parents because of our financial state at the time. I felt trap at that pointed and didn't know what to do. I expressed my feelings on how bad he keeps hurting me but it felt like it kept going through one ear and out the other. I would sit there and ball my eyes out and he would sit there and stair at me like I had the problem. After the affair I decide to try and work things out and give him yet another chance. We where good for about another year but then he started to exchange photos with his ex again and all that sexting. He has continued to support her through out our relationship too. For example, he is alreadying paying $400 for child support but on top of that he we would give her money when ever she needed it even if we where not financially able to do it. I always expressed how much I hated that he did this but he never listened. He would always say that it was his obligation because it was his first childs mom. Whatever! Well recently I left for 5 months because I had joined the Air Force. I'm currently 25 and just wanted to do something for myself. I found out that he had asked his ex for sex. I have had enough of him doing this to me so when I came back I told him that I wanted to seperate and I'm thinking it will lead to divorce. Currently I'm still living in the house he bought last year, my name thankfully isn't on it. I guess I'm just looking for advice and maybe a little encouragement on my decision to finaly call it quits. I'm tired of being mistreated and disrespected from him. I once loved him but I don't have any more emotions towards him anymore. My heart isn't in it like it shold be. I'm sad for what this will do to our child and not to mention my step child who has already been through something like this with his mom and dad. Ugh! Its just a mess. With me finally expressing my erge to leave, it is finially hitting him how much he has been hurting me and how he is about to loose something good. He cried the other night and said he had a "problem". I don't know if this is just him trying to not get me to leave cause he is good at that or if he is truely sinsere. I'm at the point that his tears just don't faze me. I don't feel bad for the pain he is going through now. If anyone want to comment, please do.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe you should stand firm on your decision.

He is very immature, has very poor impulse control and clearly no empathy for you, and does not value his relationship with you nor care about the stability for his own child.

You would never be able to trust him and I wouldn't be surprised if he has had more affairs and physical encounters that you don't know about.

I hope you keep moving forward and don't get sucked in again.

You deserve a much better life.


----------

